# I don't know how to handle this~need advice :)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems like I have a billion threads going.....but here goes:
Dahlia kidded Sunday afternoon. Her udder was full, but today was soooo full, I had to do something. Her one doeling drinks from one side only(Dahlia's right teat)....both sides were really full and her teats are weird...well, weird to me...it's almost like there is no udder floor, just two huge teats that fill all the way up :shrug:

She seemed to be in pain, so I decided to milk her out completely on that side and relieve pressure on the other as well. I started with the worst teat~it was so full, I got 2 quarts from that side alone! When I started, I had a hard time getting the milk out, it was so swollen.She seems to have some edema on that side and when I was milking, I could not stop the milk from going back into the udder  but eventually, I got 98% of it out. However, it has some "lumps" that are fluid I am sure....

The other side had less edema...here are pics of her udder before milking~can anyone tell me if these are "blown" teats? And how do I treat for the edema? I will have to milk her out some every night, I am sure.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, that's a new one on me, but most of em are!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Me too Chad ...I have never seen teats like hers...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a bad udder. I would milk her out daily.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks like my gabby when I first got her......now her teats hang way down  
But yes keep milking her!!!! I know if I stayed on top of hers better instead of always trying to dry it up she would have been better off. The side that the one kid nursed off of is just a bit more lower then your doe but 'my side' is way lower. If your doe is like mine it's going to be a pain in the rump to dry her up without stretching those teats more  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

The biggest issue I foresee with her is in the long term. You can milk her and train the kid and keep her comfortable, but udders like that don't stand up to the test of time unfortunately.

Edema can be handled with udder massage (if you can get it, I'd recommend peppermint udder cream used for dairy cattle. It can do wonders if used regularly) and there are drugs used in dairy farms to help with such things, but not sure if you'd be able to get it. So I'd just recommend regular udder massage (once or twice daily) to help get the edema down. It'll also help the milk drop and making milking easier.

I'd also recommend trying to encourage the kid to suckle on the opposite teat more if you can. It'll make it easier on all of you (yourself, the doe, and the kid) in the long run.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not "blown" - that happens when the ligaments/vessels in the udder itself rupture. Just poorly conformed udder. I'm milking one like that right now, although she's not as bad as yours.

NN is right, udders like that don't hold up. The one I have is only on her third freshening and getting pretty saggy already.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, those are blown - also known as bottle - teats. Sounds like she has some udder congestion going on, as well. Here is an article to help you deal with the congestion.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/March2013/

Unfortunately, there is nothing you can do about the blown teats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMgoodness I never saw that before !! Poor baby


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is really bad~if it won't hold up, I can't keep her. I also wouldn't want to pass on that problem to someone else. Most folks around here want a functional doe, so unfortunately this seals her fate  She is at least 4 years old, probably older too.

:sigh: What are the chances the daughter will be this bad? I was thinking of keeping her........


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she was bred to a good buck, then her udder could be ok.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry about the udder. looks painful when I see udders like that (there are many around the island). you never know about the doeling until she gets bred, unfortunately... if you do decide to breed her, let's hope the buck fairy comes for a visit!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I've got a doe almost like that and was told that it would continue to get worse with every freshening. I dried her up and did not breed her this last year. I can't bear the thought of getting rid of her since she is such a sweetie and I have had her since she was 2 months old (she's 3 now). I was told that you can actually get a goat mastectomy which I have considered and she could still produce babies for you but you would just have to bottle feed. I may end up doing this with my girl but haven't quite decided. What about an "udder sling"? :thinking:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just had her given to me a few months back....I am not particularly attached to her as she is not a real "lovebug" and is a tad bossy to my other girls.
I can totally agree with you going to all the effort though! Just for me, she doesn't fit in my plans. I am going registered nubians and I already have a saanen girl I must keep for the same reasons as you 

Karen~I did e-mail and ask if she had any idea on the sires dam's udder. I hope so....

Ni~ I do like the buck fairy...lol.....but I have now got one sheep and two goats lined up for process! Lots of burgers this summer


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ni~ I do like the buck fairy...lol.....but I have now got one sheep and two goats lined up for process! Lots of burgers this summer


BBQ!!! I can bring coleslaw..... lol

another option is you can always process Dahlia when she's good, healthy and fattened up......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, that's the plan now. I may try to use her milk until fall, then cull her out.Depends how good her milk is.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Btw, I love coleslaw


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I made my own mayo the other day, and made some coleslaw. it was tasty!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> :sigh: What are the chances the daughter will be this bad? I was thinking of keeping her........


Udder structure is about 25% heritable, so there is roughly a 1 in 4 chance of a bad udder being passed to a doe's daughter.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If you are going to registered Nubians, I would sell the doeling and put the money toward registered stock. 

Your family is not going to be hungry this winter!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I could do that too Erica....it's a toss up right now...but I have time to think on it 

Jean~ that's good to know! She has hope


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ni~ I made mayo too but the kids weren't crazy about it.But in a macaroni salad they liked it :shrug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I used mine in egg salad. the bf loved it. I'm not a huge mayo fan, but it's good in certain other things.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

finding the right recipe for home made mayo is a job! I used Olive oil and it was gross!! I tried Sunfower oil but it was too nutty...used it in Mac salad...that wasnt bad...I rather use organic High Oleic safflower I think..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I used sunflower oil b/c that was the leave flavourable oil I have that was enough for mayo. I also used rice bran oil. grapeseed oil is my favourite....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been buying olive oil mayo from the store and it tastes fine, there must be a way to minimize the flavor.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh....I lied. I actually used pomace olive oil. that stuff doesn't have any flavour....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I just did a quick Google and it says that olive pomace oil is produced using chemical extraction. Blech! No thanks!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

many oils are solvent extracted (corn, canola, rice bran, etc). that's why some oils are so cheap. 

you can use light olive oil, but they're not always pure (manufacturers mix it with other stuff since people can't tell the difference, but it's not labelled). or a light taste cold pressed or expeller pressed oil


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Always a trick to it


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ALWAYS! unless you want to spend a fortune.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well....I just found out why her teats may look like they do....the first owner used a homemade car vacuum pump milker...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg! CAR VACUUM PUMP MILKER?!?!?!?!?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Well....I just found out why her teats may look like they do....the first owner used a homemade car vacuum pump milker...


What?!?!?! Poor thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't fix stupid.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow!!! I'm almost speechless.....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

someone should milk her previous owner with a car vacuum! poor girl! so...guess the doeling should have ok teats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have no idea what type of vacuum pump....but what a dumb thing to do...it had to have shown damage...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YIKES poor mama...some people just do not think!!....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, at least you know it isn't in the genes...;-) Car vacuum pump??? Yikes!!! Poor girl...;(


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Speechless. Why? Ugh!! Poor baby girl.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know  I feel bad milking her.....the worst side has edema for sure....tonight the milk was pink...probably damage from being so tight and full yesterday..:sigh: I should have milked her on day one.........tomorrow I'll get pics of her udder after I milk to see what you guys think of the "lumpiness"


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

✴clears throat✴
Ladies she is talking about a milker. Like this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dansha-Farms-Vacuum-Goat-and-Sheep-Milker-Hand-Milking-Machine-/190616194434

I myself have used it, and use it when I go to shows, successfully. It was my only milker before my nupulse milker. I can't hand milk d/t a shoulder/neck injury when I was assaulted.

Blown teats are usually genetic, and they usually start as bottle teats. What probably happened is she had bottle teats to start and her previous owner wasnt diligent in getting her milked out. Bottle teats can be hard to hand milk. They probably used the pump milker when they completely blew.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This was a homemade milker......something he put together himself.He made it out of a car vacuum pump...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd have a spot where he can use that home milker.....

did he say her teats were normal before?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I'd have a spot where he can use that home milker.....
> 
> did he say her teats were normal before?


Ni, you crack me up. You have such a delightful way with words. :wave:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I know  I feel bad milking her.....the worst side has edema for sure....tonight the milk was pink...probably damage from being so tight and full yesterday..:sigh: I should have milked her on day one.........tomorrow I'll get pics of her udder after I milk to see what you guys think of the "lumpiness"


Does she still seem to be in pain? I'm sure you are doing everything the right way. It's obvious you are a compassionate, caring goat owner. Hugs.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> Ni, you crack me up. You have such a delightful way with words. :wave:


*bow bow* thank you! I try. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For surely those are blown teats, and can most definitely be caused from a milk machine, especially a bad one.
I would take a gamble and say her doeling will be just fine, because I'm almost certain a milk machine like that caused it.
My doe Peeps has messed up teats from the machine. 

And I would milk her 2x a day and massage her udder for a couple minutes each time. Gracie freshed like that this year, you just gotta keep all excess milk out and massage. You dont have to separate or anything, just milk 2x a day like normal, you won't be taking any away from the baby, just everything the kid can't drink right now.

She might also be one that will have trouble with that later on. Gracie still can't hold a 12hr fill without getting congested and lumpy again. Only started happening this year, hasnt happened with her other 3 freshenings.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I'd have a spot where he can use that home milker.....
> 
> did he say her teats were normal before?


LOL!!! I unfortunately had a visual! Thank you!! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> Does she still seem to be in pain? I'm sure you are doing everything the right way. It's obvious you are a compassionate, caring goat owner. Hugs.


Thanks GG~ No, she does not seem to be in pain anymore, just ticked off when we milk her :lol: I did not get as much last night, one 2 qt pail from both sides combined, but her teat was still lumpy and swollen...also when I milk, I have to only use the bottom portion of the teat and it will still go back up in because I can't get my hand completely around it good enough.I would never breed a goat I knew was like this...........the woman I got her from rescued her from the idiot who did the damage, so all I know is what she knew. She was unaware of the udder issue or I am sure she would not have bred her.

Thank you, I do love my animals and try my best!

Ni~ :lol: I have a feeling I wouldn't wanna cross you! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For surely those are blown teats, and can most definitely be caused from a milk machine, especially a bad one.
> I would take a gamble and say her doeling will be just fine, because I'm almost certain a milk machine like that caused it.
> My doe Peeps has messed up teats from the machine.
> 
> ...


Hi Lacie~I may just pull the kid. She seems a bit skittish so I want to make her more friendly anyhow. She's 4 days old.....safe to pull her now I guess?
Mom will be processed by fall, as I would not sell her to anyone knowing this  Just can't trust she wouldn't get bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, go ahead and pull now. I'm sure once you get things squared away, she will be fine to milk till you have her processed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I always feel bad pulling........  ah well, it has to be done!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How much milk to start? She is roughly 7 lbs.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ni~ :lol: I have a feeling I wouldn't wanna cross you! :lol:


it just really irritates me when i hear of that kind of ignorance. all it took was for that guy to google some pump ideas, and after putting one together, put it to his own body to see if it hurt (doesn't have to be anywhere weird, just hand or arm). a little extra time and research could have prevented this girl from having painful udders like that. I hope he's no longer using that milk pump on any other goat, b/c that's just not right!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He no longer has any goats.....my friend got them all.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ah! good to hear!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It seems to me that in a lot of cases men are just way too rough on udders, while women are usually more gentle about it...I guess women can understand the pain? 

Idk lol but I'm glad he doesn't have any more goats, he sounds stupid. I'm sorry you have to deal with her blown teats goatmom, but at least you can keep the doeling. That's a plus!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> How much milk to start? She is roughly 7 lbs.


at about 7# she should be getting 11 oz daily divided into 4 bottles...feel her tummy after a bottle..you want it to be flat but firm..not poochy or sunken in..re weight weekly and adjust her milk amount...at one month old I drop to 3 bottles a day..

weigh her and multiply that by 16 to get her weight in oz..multiply that by 10% to get her milk for the day amount...divide into 3-4 feedings...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is...she is so darn cute  Her name is Iris


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Cathy!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She has the sweetest little face and looks so innocent


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is a doll  She actually has strawberry blonde hair


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a little doll baby!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She is so cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I just came in from getting more pics of her


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg she's SOO cute and FLUFFY!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here she is again.. just showing her off...:lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love those EARS! If she were here, I'd have her around me ALL THE TIME!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Her eyes are so BIG and bright!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys....she may be a keeper...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> How much milk to start? She is roughly 7 lbs.


I feed roughly a quart a day when they are in the 5-8lb range. Just kinda gauge it for her personal needs though. She sure is pretty!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well here is a pic of her teats ...after I milked her tonight


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> Here she is again.. just showing her off...:lol:


You go right ahead a show her off, she is absolutely darling! What a beautiful little girl, and she looks like she is a sweetheart to boot!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is on the skittish side  but I just pulled her tonight and plan to try bottle feeding tomorrow...I have a feeling this may be a challenge...........


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww....those poor teats! poor girl! I was telling bf about Dahlia, and he cringed at the thought of a car vacuum milking her out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So stupid what he did....do you see the edema there? I know she has some pain with it but it has to be done.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe;( Poor thing....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> So stupid what he did....do you see the edema there? I know she has some pain with it but it has to be done.


The thought of someone using a car vaccum to milk a goat - or any other animal, for that matter - simply blows my mind! That guy was special kind of stupid!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> She is on the skittish side  but I just pulled her tonight and plan to try bottle feeding tomorrow...I have a feeling this may be a challenge...........


I'm pretty sure she will come around. Don't borrow trouble - you just might be very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is he married? Just curious what his wife would think of car vacuums and "sensitive areas" ...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jean~ I am sure she will come around 

canyon~LOL...no, he is not married and his gf he had when he got the goats left him and now he has a new gf....who isn't into goats...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I also pulled her because her mom is Ultra protective  so it becomes a hazard to my little clarabelle....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm, I thought so. I guess some men are single for a reason lol! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well she is now a bottle baby and took to it really quickly


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, that's a relief! She must be a born bottle baby


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so darn cute....still shy but cute as a button!


----------

